# Flextank has a new 15 gallon vessel



## geek (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks like they recently introduced their smallest tank:

http://flextankusa.com/tankenstein/

$199 looks a bit high though, even though it includes shipping and the valve..

.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh my, that is a good deal on the 30, although they down graded the hardware.


----------



## pjd (Nov 1, 2014)

I want a couple of each!


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2014)

NorCal said:


> Oh my, that is a good deal on the 30, although they down graded the hardware.




What you mean they downgraded the hardware?
I don't know much about those vessels.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2014)

Those tanks are a smaller version of the Eco Tank it looks like. For the regular tanks the airlock is a $38 option and the valve is a higher quality, larger outlet for over $150 alone. The valve is the same as a small variable capacity tank might have so it will work well. Looks like a pretty good deal overall.



bottom picture same version as Tankenstein versus upper one normal valve


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you know of anyone using these Flextanks?
I've been tempted to get one since I know I need a small barrel and they claim these plastic vessels perform as well or better than a barrel.....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2014)

I currently have 8-70 gallon tanks and 6- 200 gallon tanks. They work very well and age the wine by letting micro-oxygenation take place. You don't get the concentration factor however as the angel's share evaporates through the wood pores. If you want to oak, you have that option with staves. I wish I had more of them. They are handy and take up less room since they are vertical, not horizontal. For size comparison, the blue barrels are 55-60 gallon barrels.


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I currently have 8-70 gallon tanks and 6- 200 gallon tanks. They work very well and age the wine by letting micro-oxygenation take place. *You don't get the concentration factor however as the angel's share evaporates through the wood pores*. If you want to oak, you have that option with staves. I wish I had more of them. They are handy and take up less room since they are vertical, not horizontal. For size comparison, the blue barrels are 55-60 gallon barrels.



So that is a downfall compared to a wood barrel?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2014)

That is all in the eyes of the beholder. A wooden barrel you need to keep a few bottles of the wine laying around to add to the barrel as the wine is in it and evaporates. To keep it topped up, you must monitor the wine level and top up as needed. There is none of that with the flextank. I see this as an advantage. You don't need to constantly monitor the barrel level. Simply test and add sulfite as needed every few months.

A wood barrel does give a wow factor when you want to impress a friend or two.

Ultimately you need to make a decision and live with it.


----------



## geek (Nov 1, 2014)

Right, I understand the benefits of not topping off.
How about the *concentration factor* in a wood barrel, this should be an advantage I believe?

I assume you don't get that benefit on the flex tank.....

I've been eye balling a vadai hungarian small 23L barrel but the flex tank has caught my attention for some time but worried it won't provide that benefit of rounding the mouth feel through the concentration factor a wood barrel does. 

Can you describe your experience on the final product compared to a wood barrel?

Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2014)

geek said:


> Right, I understand the benefits of not topping off.
> How about the *concentration factor* in a wood barrel, this should be an advantage I believe?
> 
> I assume you don't get that benefit on the flex tank.....
> ...


 
No I can't because I don't have any. I use cold climate grapes so I'm not sure what affect it would have if any.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 5, 2014)

Price is decent considering shipping is included. It doesn't seem to be a variable capacity though which is what I really need. I'm thinking of heading over to Ohio and picking up a 100 liter stainless vc...I wish I could justify a 200 liter but not plans of making that quantity of the same wine anytime soon. May need to get 2 tanks...LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2014)

Doug, Personally I would save your money and get a couple of SS Kegs or at least talk to someone that has the 100l vc and ask their opinion on it.


----------



## geek (Nov 5, 2014)

What's a variable capacity in this case?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2014)

geek said:


> What's a variable capacity in this case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



A tank with a lid that floats on the juice with a gasket you inflate to get a seal.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Variable capacity Flextanks are made so you can put a floating skin on top of the wine so that the tank does not need to be filled all the way. Some Flextanks come with one of the skins, but these 15 and 30 gallon models are based on the Eco Tank which is not made for them. Something else to take into consideration.


----------



## geek (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, I see...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## havlikn (Nov 5, 2014)

When all the sediment settles in these large tanks, do you rack it off or does it stay below the valve and you just clean it out after bottling?


----------



## havlikn (Nov 5, 2014)

I received this info from flex tank


HI. I am still waiting to find out about the level the valves will be on the tankenstein tank. We are still waiting to find out if a bulkhead we have coming in will allow us to put them anywhere on the tank. This is what we are thinking will be the case, but I am not certain. This is a brand new item and are still making last minute changes and upgrades to the mold.

As far as the question about using these tanks for wine making. The material is the same but the thickness and permability are different making this tank not compatible for wine making. It is strictly a beer brewing item. We are also in the process of making something similar to this Tankenstein tank but that will work on wine making.
-- 
Rhonda Collins
Accounting Department
Flextank USA, Inc.
706-338-2407


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 5, 2014)

havlikn said:


> I received this info from flex tank
> 
> 
> HI. I am still waiting to find out about the level the valves will be on the tankenstein tank. We are still waiting to find out if a bulkhead we have coming in will allow us to put them anywhere on the tank. This is what we are thinking will be the case, but I am not certain. This is a brand new item and are still making last minute changes and upgrades to the mold.
> ...



Well, that's about a bummer.


----------



## havlikn (Nov 5, 2014)

I did reach out to flextank and ask about the winemaking tankerstein product they are working on. She said the costs will be comparable, but they don't expect the product to be out for a couple of months.


----------



## geek (Nov 5, 2014)

Uh?
That lady replied to an email asking me if I wanted to place an order..,I had said I make wine....sooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## WineQuest (Nov 5, 2014)

You might want to check out http://www.catalyst-manufacturing.com/

They have some awesome tanks as well.


----------



## codeman (Nov 9, 2014)

How do flex tanks work? I understand there's some sort of membrane on top of the wine. I've looked at their website and youtube and such, I'd like to see a video of how the wine is sealed off from oxygen (like if the tank is 3/4 full)


----------



## geek (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I saw a video sometime ago but the guy was not filling the membrane but just placing it inside, will check around....


----------



## berrycrush (Nov 10, 2014)

grapeman said:


> No I can't because I don't have any. I use cold climate grapes so I'm not sure what affect it would have if any.


How long have you been using them?


----------

